# How to send PM?



## Juri

I tried twice to send PM, to Manuel M and today to Jana337, but without unsuccessfull attempt.I got automatic answer"The following users are not found". What is wrong?


----------



## Alxmrphi

I sent one to you, tell me if you recieved it.


----------



## Juri

I got it, but cannot respond by the same way.The answer is ever"Recipients non found"
I wrote also to Jana again. I'm waiting.


----------



## lsp

Your question belongs in the Comments and Suggestions forum, where you might get more assistance.


----------



## elroy

Thread moved.


----------



## Whodunit

Hm ... strange. I tried something. Do you get this message?

(Spanish)


> Los siguientes usuarios no fueron encontrados:
> 
> $notfoundhtml


(English)


> The following users were not found:
> 
> Whodunit whodunit


I guess I know what your mistake was. You have to separate the usernames by semicolons, so you should have done it like this:



> Recipient Username(s):Manuel M. ;
> Jana337 ;


 
By the way, I couldn't find a user called "Manuel M.", except for Manuel M. Cautino.


----------



## Jana337

Hi Juri,

I haven't got anything. You made a mistake in Manuel's nick. It is Manuel_M. I am going to PM you. Please let me know.

Jana


----------



## Juri

O.K. for Manuel's nick.  But sure didn't mistake with Jana 337.


----------



## lsp

Juri said:
			
		

> O.K. for Manuel's nick. But sure didn't mistake with Jana 337.


There is no space (Jana337; not Jana 337).


----------

